# Winterizing With Air Compressor



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I picked up a compressor this summer and I want to winterize by blowing the water out of the line and them using a small amount of antifreeze in the traps.

Question is....how much PSI should I apply to the water lines? Guessing I will open all faucets, then apply the air.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

When we (at work) go to winterize a house the air compressor is set at the working pressure of the system. Do you use a pressure regulator and what is it's set at (45psi) or do you run what ever the local pressure is. Turn off the water . Drain off the head pressure by opening up a faucet. Then hook up the compressor at the water source (water meter or well pump or city water connection on the TT). Let the compressor build up pressure then working from the furthest fixture drain out the system. This will drain out the main line. Now run each fixture as this will drain out each branch line. Don't forget outside faucets and showers and the water heater and the main water tank. For the drains add rv antifreeze to the drains this will mix with the water in the P-traps and displace it into the drain line . Drain the holding tanks. If you want to run antifreeze into the water supply lines pour antifreeze into the water holding tank and run the pump untill antifreeze comes out the faucets and fixtures dont forget to bypass the water heater. This is from a Plumbers perspective. James


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

If you open all of our faucets I wouldn't worry about the pressure. I would put it at 60-80 lbs. When I did it I would open one faucet and put about 50 lbs in. With the faucet open you cant build any pressure to blow the hose.

Don't forget to still drain the low points and empty the water heater.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Set air regulator about 50 pounds connect to fill hose fiting and open all faucets and remove plug on water heater.
Blow air until no trace of water.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have always set the compressor to 50psi, the same as my city connection pressure regulator, allowed the compressor to build up pressure and open one faucet at a time. To me, opening all of the faucets at the same time wouldn't make sense, since you may be allowing the pressure to drop at the closest faucets to not allow all of the water to be blown out of the furthest faucet. That's the way that I have done it in the past with no problems.

Just my .02


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Or you could just move to South Texas where the definition of Winterization is running the A/C on low instead of High...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I do this similar. Set the regulator to 50-60psi, leave all faucets closed. Open the furthest, then gradualy closer. Then open them all and let it finish drying everything out. I drained the outside faucet first, then kitchen, then bathroom..

Worked great, and we had lows of around 20 below several mornings last winter.

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim the instructions that came with my Winnebago said to not exceed 30 psi when blowing the lines out. I did it several times last year as we took some winter trips and worked out fine.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

And don't forget the so called low point drains.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Jim, I use 40 psi (have a 80 gallon tank). First I blow the entire hot water system out including the water heater, through the low point drain, until I can see the faintest sign of mist. Then I do the same to the cold water. Once done I close the low point drains and go through each faucet (don't forget about the outside kitchen and toilet) until there is no sign of moisture. Once all faucets are clear I blow out the low points once more and the leave them open. I open the water heater drain and then I make sure the fresh water tank drain is opened and drained. For the pump I remove the inlet and outlet hose and then turn it on for about 20 seconds to clear all water. Pour rv antifreeze down each drain (enough so the grey tank gets a helping) and same with the black tank.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Is blowing it out better or faster than using a gal of RV AF? Just curious. I always used the AF in the boat hot/cold water system.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I've found that it is less work to pull the sucttion hose from the pump and suck in some antifreeze than it is to try and get all of it out of the fresh water tank if you put it in there.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I am sure the antifreeze is simpler...but I would rather take the time to remove water than add chemicals to my water system.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Or you could just move to South Texas where the definition of Winterization is running the A/C on low instead of High...


I can give you a big "AMEN" on that........

Kirk


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Is blowing it out better or faster than using a gal of RV AF? Just curious. I always used the AF in the boat hot/cold water system.


Better? About the same. Faster? I think so. But I do it because I use the tt through the winter and I don't have to flush the antifreeze out before each trip.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I blow out my lines with about 40-45 psi
Then when I know there is no sign of water in them
Then I add the anti-freeze to the line
I know its double work, But better to play it self then sorry

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Is blowing it out better or faster than using a gal of RV AF? Just curious. I always used the AF in the boat hot/cold water system.


Better? About the same. Faster? I think so. But I do it because I use the tt through the winter and I don't have to flush the antifreeze out before each trip.
[/quote]

This is our plan this winter. I now rent a storage location about 1 minute from my house, so I'm hoping to get in a few winter trips.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

HootBob said:


> I blow out my lines with about 40-45 psi
> Then when I know there is no sign of water in them
> Then I add the anti-freeze to the line
> I know its double work, But better to play it self then sorry
> ...


I did the same thing this year. It is the first year I have tried blowing out the system (I think I just used it as an excuse to buy a new air compressor







) I have never had any problems with just AF though. We'll see this year.
Ken


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I picked up a compressor this summer and I want to winterize by blowing the water out of the line and them using a small amount of antifreeze in the traps.
> 
> Question is....how much PSI should I apply to the water lines? Guessing I will open all faucets, then apply the air.


The OB manual says to open ALL faucets, including showerhead sprayer, toilet flushing device, and any other water lines that are closed. Turn on water pump for 30 seconds to clear out any water in the lines. Connect an air hose to the city water connection and set the pressure for *no greater than 30 lbs*. Blow out the lines until no water can be seen coming out of the fixtures. Pour RV anti-freeze into drains, p-traps, toilet, and tanks. There it is. Straight from OB themselves.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Or you could just move to South Texas where the definition of Winterization is running the A/C on low instead of High...


Oh, jeez! Here we go again.








Winter must be fixin' to set in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I do mine at about 35PSI. I follow pretty much the same procedure as Scott, and it's pretty quick and easy. Around here there is no need to put anti-freeze in the potable water lines (which allows me to sleep easier at night). I divide a gallon of RV anti-freeze between all the drains (don't forget the tub).

*SAFETY REMINDER:*
This is obvious to those of us that have been around for awhile, but to the newbies that are doing this for the first time...
*NEVER USE AUTOMOTIVE ANTI-FREEZE IN YOUR
FRESH WATER SYSTEM. IT WILL KILL YOU!*
*ONLY USE RV ANTI-FREEZE DESIGNED FOR THE PURPOSE.*
​Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Aside from those who have elaborate water filtration systems, does anyone actually drink the water out of their fresh tank? We just use it to wash dishes, bathe, flush the toilet, brush teeth, etc. We bring cases of bottled water for drinking.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't drink the water. All I drink camping is beer anyway.


----------

